# free alternative to windows movie maker?



## cleardarksky

i'm using windows xp sp2 and i'm looking for a free and decent alternative to windows movie maker, nothing fancy, something stable, any thoughts?


----------



## vinaur

Try one of these


----------



## Jon1001

VirtualDubMod is the only one I have ever found that is any good. There are lots of plugins and guide on how to use it, so although it can be difficult at first, it is great once you have learnt how to use it.


----------



## stressbattle

I found a good list of free movie maker alternative from this site wareprise.com. You can check it out! Definately beats the standard movie maker since the other software have more features and capabilities.


----------

